# Oil Filter



## steig (Jul 4, 2004)

What oil filter is used on a 2005 Nissan Altima 2.5 ?
The factory oil filter was a 15208-9E000, The replacement filter is shorter with a part # of 15208-65F00.


----------



## SPEEDO (Jun 9, 2003)

if I remember right.... the 15208-9E000 is up to 1/04 and the 15208-65F01 is from 1/04 up, but they both screw on. they may have made it smaller for clearance who knows


----------

